# Python: bad interpreter

## BrunoAgani

Hallo,

kaum war ich dabei ein anderes Problem zu loesen, 

schon habe ich ein neues! Ich kann perdu nicht mehr

emergen egal was ich mache..

Folgende Meldung erscheint beim versuch etwas zu emergen:

 *Quote:*   

> bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Python selber funzt perfekt!

Nach folgender Anleitung habe ich versucht Python manuel

nocheinmal zu installieren, jedoch war dies erfolglos   :Sad: 

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504315.html

EDIT:

Problem geloest!

 *Quote:*   

> # cd
> 
> # tar xzf /usr/portage/distfiles/Python-2.4.2.tgz
> 
> # cd Python-2.2.1
> ...

 

----------

